
The Silicon Factor (1980) [video] - klelatti
https://clp.bbcrewind.co.uk/cd93f5ddfdc398b0c62e9e2456e0124a
======
leoc
The link to the website was posted recently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22683158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22683158)
. Reposting my earlier comment on it
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22695866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22695866)
:

> This wave of computer-literacy programming was actually started by a series
> from the BBC's commercially-funded rival ITV, Christoper Evans' _The Mighty
> Micro_. [http://www.retro-now.com/the-mighty-micro-itvs-forgotten-
> com...](http://www.retro-now.com/the-mighty-micro-itvs-forgotten-computer-
> program) (Wayback:
> [https://web.archive.org/web/20191224064630/http://www.retro-...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191224064630/http://www.retro-
> now.com/the-mighty-micro-itvs-forgotten-computer-program/))
> [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqrLFTwrYemNYgb-
> hPXd3...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqrLFTwrYemNYgb-
> hPXd3Kiwe0L8vuyIr) (Evans also appears as a guest in the CLP's _The Silicon
> Factor_.
> [https://clp.bbcrewind.co.uk/b5047fb21312089c95fdf482cda3c697](https://clp.bbcrewind.co.uk/b5047fb21312089c95fdf482cda3c697))

> I wonder if anyone has chased down people who remember Dick Brodner's
> circa-1980 home-automation setup in his Chicago house
> [https://clp.bbcrewind.co.uk/e0417b82d1c1a84345852bf21916073e](https://clp.bbcrewind.co.uk/e0417b82d1c1a84345852bf21916073e)
> , or found out what became of it or if anything remains of it?

~~~
klelatti
Thanks. Posted as although I was around at the time I wasn't really
particularly aware that any chip manufacturing was going on in the UK - with
the possible exception of Ferranti who did the Spectrum ULA.

I think INMOS did quite a bit of manufacturing later but not aware of any left
in the UK now.

------
the-dude
"The media could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or
because the format is not supported."

~~~
betamaxthetape
Make sure you're not blocking cookies - if you have cookies blocked, you'll
get that error.

(Not that I agree that you should need to allow cookies to watch a video, but
that seems to be the reality of the internet right now).

